# Quick Qcth Tree



## dlane (Mar 16, 2016)

Thru this together to hang axa tool holders on and also hang a grinder motor on . The hangers for the toolholders are 1-1/2" X 1/8 4"  strap , the post screws into the taper attachment bed clamp 3/8" npt thread
Took about an hour, now I need some more holders




 Straps are welded at 45*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Just a quickie but it works


----------



## rgray (Mar 16, 2016)

I like it. That will work good with the floor standing model that you'll need next.


----------



## dlane (Mar 16, 2016)

All I need is four more holders, no mo room on the floor for nuttin.
The mess in the background isn't mine


----------



## Shotgun (Dec 2, 2020)

No need for a floor model.  You've got two more sides that tools can be loaded on.


----------

